# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Açılımın ardında İsrail'in Mezopotamya Projesi var!

## bozok

*PKK açılımının ardında, İsrail'in "Mezopotamya Projesi" var!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 24/10/2009* 



Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, Ağustos ayında, Irak, Suriye gezisine çıkmadan önce *“İki ülke arasında güçlü bir stratejik işbirliğinin ortaya çıkması, ortak bölge olan Mezopotamya Havzası ve Orta Doğu’yu refah ve istikrar alanı haline dönüştürecektir. Bu bizim vizyonumuzdur”* demişti. 

*“Mezopotamya Havzası”* konusuna biz ART’deki programımızda dikkat çekmiş ve eski Amerikan Büyükelçisi Pearson’un *“Erzurum’dan Bağdat’a kadar uzanan bölge tek bir ekonomik bölge olacak”* sözünü ve ayrıca Barzani’nin İnternet sitesinde, *“Bu bölge aynı zamanda tek bir siyasi bölge haline gelecek, TSK bu topraklardan çekilecektir”* yorumunun yayımlandığını hatırlatmıştık. Daha sonra aynı tespiti bu sütunda da tekrarlamıştık. 

* * *

Basında bizim dışımızda konu ile ilgili yazı yazan, takip ettiğim kadarı ile sadece Cengiz üandar oldu. 

üandar, *“Bağdat’ta ‘Mezopotamya Birliği’nden Silopi’de ‘Barış Grupları’na”* başlıklı yazısında *“Türkiye ile İsrail ilişkilerinde ara açılırken, Suriye ile vizeyi kaldırarak 40, Irak’la ‘iki devlet-tek hükümet’ sloganı ile adeta entegrasyona giderek 48 anlaşma imzalanmasının kendiliğinden bölge dengelerine getireceği ‘devrimci değişikliği’görmek gerekiyor”* ifadelerini kullanmıştı. 


* * *

Bu arada, avukatları aracılığı ile konuşan terör örgütünün başı Abdullah ücalan, şu iddiada bulundu: 

*“AKP benim yol haritamdan yararlanıyor. Davutoğlu dışarıda, Erdoğan içeride bundan yararlanıyor. Ben yol haritamda Ortadoğu’daki demokratik çözümleri belirtirken Dicle-Fırat Havzası Demokratik Konfederalizmini önermiştim. Davutoğlu şimdi bunun görüşmelerini yapıyor Irak ve Suriye’yle.”* 

ücalan’ın daha eski tarihli açıklamalarını araştırınca, gerçekten de *“Dicle-Fırat havzasında tarım, su ve enerji konfederasyonu”* ifadelerini kullandığını görüyoruz. 

* * *

The Economist dergisi ise PKK militanlarının Türkiye’ye gelişi ile ilgili haberinde *“Bu adım, Türkiye, Amerika, savaşçıların üstlendiği dağlık bölgeyi kontrol eden Iraklı Kürtler ve belki de PKK arasında bir yıllık gizli görüşmelerden sonra gerçekleşiyor”* dedi. 

Bilindiği gibi Avrupa Birliği Komisyonu’nun 6 Ekim 2004 günü açıklanan Türkiye İlerleme Raporu’nda, Dicle ve Fırat havzalarındaki barajların ve sulama tesislerinin İsrail’in de dahil olduğu uluslararası bir konsorsiyum tarafından yönetilmesinden söz ediliyordu. 

AKP hükümeti, o dönemde bir taraftan, AB’nin Türkiye’de yeni azınlıklar yaratma politikasına uyum sağlarken, diğer taraftan GAP ve Orta Anadolu bölgelerinde İsrail yatırımlarının önünü açıyordu. İsrail ile imzalanan mutabakat metni 5 Ekim 2004 günü Resmi Gazete’de yayınlanıyor, 6 Ekim günü de İlerleme Raporu açıklanıyordu. 

Birincisinde, İsrail, GAP bölgesi ve Orta Anadolu’ya sulama tesisleri yatırımı için davet ediliyor, ikincisinde ise, bu tesislerin uluslararası yönetime kavuşturulacağı belirtiliyordu!


* * *

Biz son olarak 3 şubat 2009 tarihli ve *“Olmert, Tayyip Erdoğan’ı Palandöken için mi kolluyor?”* başlıklı yazımızda da eski Tarım Bakanı Hüsnü Yusuf Gökalp’in* “Fırat ve Dicle’nin toplandığı suların havzası sadece şanlıurfa veya Mardin’le sınırlı değildir. Kuzeyde Erzurum Palandöken Dağı’na kadar uzanır bu sınır. ‘Suların idaresi’ne demek? Bu, Palandöken’den itibaren, idareyi onların eline vermektir. Ayrıca bu konsorsiyumda İsrail’in işi ne? Bu ülke Avrupa Birliği’nde midir? Belli ki ABD’nin AB’ye baskısıyla bu şart Türkiye’ye dayatılmaktadır. Bu şart asla kabul edilemez”* açıklamalarına yer vermiştik. 

Vizyonda olan proje* “Mezopotamya Projesi”* dir. 



...

----------


## bozok

*AKP'nin İsrail ile imzaladığı Konya ve şanlıurfa projeleri!* 

*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 25/10/2009* 



Mehmet Ali Kışlalı, “Bölgeyi çok iyi tanıyan bir Amerikalı meslektaşın genel durum hakkındaki özet değerlendirmesi”ni yazdı: 

_“Obama Türk-İsrail gerginliğinden şikayetçi değil. Kaygılanmaz. O da İsrail’e baskıya çalışıyor. Türkiye, İsrail için çok önemli. İsrail, ilişkilerin tam bozulmasına izin vermez. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri de siviller ne yaparsa yapsın, kendileri de çeşitli vesilede düş kırıklığına uğrasalar da İsrail ile ilişkilerini bozmaz. Bunun dışında şimdi olup bitenler, yanıltıcı gösterilerden ibarettir.”_ 

Biz başından beri* “one minute”* gösterisinin bir tiyatro olduğunu söyledik. İsrail ile yaşanan son gerginlik de iç kamuoyuna yöneliktir. 

***

5 Eylül 2006’da milletvekillerine açık mektup yazarak, Konya’daki tatbikatlarda kullanılan,* “İslam hilalini parçalayan İsrail kartalı”*nın fotoğrafını yayımlamıştık. İsrailli pilotların omuzlarındaki amblemde, bir hilal ve hilali pençeleriyle ve gagasıyla parçalayan bir kartal vardı. Hilal, İslam’ı temsil eder; İsrailli pilotların omuzlarındaki kartal da İsrail hava kuvvetlerini! üzetle, İsrailli pilotlar, İslam hilalini parçalama eğitimini, Konya’daki uçuşlarda alıyordu. O zaman Tayyip Erdoğan, İsrail’in Konya’daki tatbikata katılmasına hiç itiraz etmemişti. 

Bunu not ettikten sonra devam edelim: 

Tarım Bakanı Sami Güçlü’nün daveti üzerine, 14-15 Temmuz 2004 tarihlerinde, Türkiye’yi ziyaret eden İsrail Başbakan Yardımcısı Ehud Olmert ile imzalanan mutabakat zaptının onaylanması hakkındaki karar, 5 Ekim 2004 tarihli Resmi Gazete’de *“Milletlerarası Anlaşma”* başlığı altında yayınlandı. 
Kararda, bütün hükümet üyeleri ile birlikte Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezer’in de imzası vardı!

Ehud Olmert’in Sezer tarafından kabul edildiği, ayrıca Sami Güçlü dışında, Abdullah Gül, Ali Babacan, Binali Yıldırım, Mehmet Hilmi Güler ve Ali Coşkun ile görüştüğü mutabakat metninde belirtiliyordu. 

***

Mutabakatın 12’nci maddesinde şöyle deniliyordu:

_“İsrail tarafı, İsrail firmalarının ilgilendiği GAP projelerinin 2005 yılı bütçesinde uygulamaya konulmasını Türk yetkililerden talep etmiştir._ 

_Türk tarafı Türkiye ve İsrail arasındaki karşılıklı ekonomik işbirliğini güçlendirmede GAP kapsamındaki yukarıda bahsedilen projelerin önemini vurgulayarak konuyu Türkiye’deki ilgili kurumlara iletmeyi kabul etmiştir.”_ 

Mutabakatın 13’üncü maddesi ise Konya Ovası Projesi ile ilgili:

_“Türk tarafı, Orta Anadolu’da yürütülen Konya Ovası Projesi’nin (KOP) önemini vurgulayarak su kaynaklarının geliştirilmesi alanında işbirliği imkanlarını değerlendirmek için ortak çalışma önermiştir. İsrail tarafı, bu teklifi incelemeyi kabul etmiştir._ 
_Türk tarafı, Tuz gölü yakınlarında seçilmiş Orta Anadolu köyleri civarındaki kuru bölgelerde damlama ve diğer modern sulama tekniklerinin fizibilitesi konusunda ortak çalışma önermiştir. İsrail tarafı, bu teklifi incelemeyi kabul etmiştir.”_ 

Mutabakatın, 15’inci maddesinde ise özellikle şanlıurfa merkezli GAP bölgesinde İsrail firmalarının hangi alanlarda nasıl çalışacağı tespit ediliyordu.

***

Bilindiği gibi tarım, artık dünyanın en önemli stratejik sektörüdür. AKP, bu mutabakat metni ile buğday ambarı Konya Ovası ve su deposu Güneydoğu’yu İsrail firmalarına altın tepsi içinde sunmuştur. 

Bu mutabakat metnini biz yayımlandığı tarihte gündeme getirmiştik. Anlaşma, halen yürürlüktedir! 

Abdullah ücalan ve AKP hükümetinin son* “Mezopotamya Havzası Projesi”* de mutabakatın devamıdır. 

Tayyip Erdoğan’ın İsrail ile ilgili değerlendirmelerinin* “yanıltıcı gösterilerden ibaret”* olduğunu daha nasıl anlatalım?

...

----------

